# tiger lilies macro



## lalalala<3life (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are 2 tiger lilies from my garden! I used my rental Nikon D90 and a nikkor 18-105mm lense and my secret tool =D enjoy!!!! 









p.s the images got kinda distorted, It happened when I used photobucket?


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to TPF!

Yes, people who use photobucket often complain of distorted images, due to compression etc. You may have also uploaded them to this forum at 'too big' a size, as I can't see the whole image on my screen (I have to scroll a bit to see it all). If possible, have the longest side of the photo no more than about 800 in size (maybe 1024 at the most).  And try to leave a line or two between the pics, so they don't run together.  Just some helpful tips, I hope!

I like the composition of that first one, with the petals 'swooping down' from the top right like that.


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like these shots.  Colors are excellent.  Shots seem a little soft but that may be the upload problem.


----------

